# What is the official font of the Imperium of man?



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Ive been thinking about printing some text onto transfer paper and putting them on my vehicles, but I have no idea what font to use.
Anyone know the name of the font used for imperial texts and numbers?
Gothic of some sort? Anyone know of any custom fonts that could work really well? Im pretty much going to print in size 1 or smaller if possible so the font would have to be able to support that size.


----------

